

Number of msecs since Jan 1 1970 hits 1400000000000 at 16:53:20 GMT tomorrow - jofeki

Break out the champagne!
======
msantos
It's time to start the count down to 1500000000000 (Fri, 14 Jul 2017 03:40:00)

=)

